# sump tank question



## ajsgq (Feb 5, 2011)

How big does my sump tank need to be. i have a 222ltr/57gallon tank. 
And how thick does my over flow glass need to be.

Thanks in advance Aj:animated_fish_swimm


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

ajsgq said:


> How big does my sump tank need to be. i have a 222ltr/57gallon tank.
> And how thick does my over flow glass need to be.
> 
> Thanks in advance Aj:animated_fish_swimm


I would say a 20 long or 30 long would work for that size tank. If you have a you can get glass cut you could get standard window pain glass for your dividers.


----------



## ajsgq (Feb 5, 2011)

Ok trouble thanks what do u mean by 20-30 long inches or centermeaters ?? 

Thanks again aj


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

ajsgq said:


> Ok trouble thanks what do u mean by 20-30 long inches or centermeaters ??
> 
> Thanks again aj


 No problem that's why we are here.A 20 long is 30 inch tank and a 30 long is 36 inch tank.


----------



## ajsgq (Feb 5, 2011)

Ok thanks again I'll grab one of them tomorrow thanks again


----------

